
Ask HN: Should I continue working a Ruby gem for Visa API? - nambante
I&#x27;ve begun working on a ruby gem for visa.com api and have made around 10 commits. Then, after a few days, I realized that visa.com will probably introduce its own SDK for the major languages such as Java, Ruby, Python, JS. And they&#x27;ll, including one in Ruby, of course be de-facto standard.<p>I wonder, should I continue working on my own ruby gem then?
======
brudgers
I think it depends on why your are working on it. Having your own removes a
dependency on something that doesn't exist yet.

Good luck.

~~~
nambante
for my portfolio. for the community. and maybe for myself.

